# Reading > Forum Book Club >  June Book: Pride & Prejudice.

## Admin

Pride & Pejudice by Jane Austen

http://www.online-literature.com/austen/prideprejudice/

----------


## fayefaye

LMAO at the number of people who hate this book.  :Biggrin:   :Smile:  :P

Oh, mr darcy........!!

----------


## Sancho

I'd rather have a poke in the eye with a sharp stick than read this book.

----------


## emily655321

I've had to sit through the Ang Lee movies with my enraptured mother and our friend...several times on video tape. She has Jane Austen's complete works, and has begged me to read them for years. I've been stalling on this one all week. Not looking forward to it, but I'll get cracking Sunday.

----------


## Miranda

I was really looking forward to reading the Handmaid's Tale...which I have finished now and found it a great book - after failing in my attempt to read the Hunchback of Notre Dame that I couldn't get on with at all. I guess I will give this month's book a miss altogether..can't be bothered with Pride and Prejudice at all. Maybe next month there will be a book that I can read, enjoy and enjoy discussing....

----------


## emily655321

In that case, I'd suggest nominating one before the spots are full.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

I don't know what to think of this book... I suppose I could give it a start, but it just doesn't seem like my kind of book. I mean, I could be wrong, but it sounds really sappy and predictible...

----------


## amuse

i've read it three times for starters, it's not one-dimensional, and it's a wonderful book.

----------


## fayefaye

I think for its time it was really something spesh. For our time? Probably not...... Especially not with things like 'Bridget Jones's Diary' floating around. *shudder*

----------


## emily655321

Okay, if this offends anyone...suck it up.  :Tongue:  I need to rant.

I am not reading this book ANYMORE. It's like a fashion magazine gossip column and it makes me want to retch. In fact, it may be the single most distasteful thing I've ever attempted reading. I will now happily return to Dostoevsky for the remainder of the month.

----------


## papayahed

I must admit it is an easier read than the Illiad......

----------


## Ainuvande

Actually, this month's book was part of the reason I signed up for the forum. When I first tried to read this book, I was in middle school and reading it on my own, so I had no context, and absolutely no interest in anything having to do with romance. Seeing it here and reaproaching it with the opportunity of discussion intregued me. I read the first thirty or so chapters here on the website, along with the overview in one night. Once I realized how toungue-in-cheek it was, I loved it. Although I did get some weird looks for laughing out loud at it in places.

----------


## evulik

don't be so negative, please... I have one month of holidays, finally nothing to study and I decided to improve my vocabulary and read something "cool"... so  :Idea:  and I came here to pick up the name of the "June Book"....  :Brow:  and then I saw the responses....  :Frown:  nobody willing to read it through with me?  :Brow:  
it will be fun  :Banana:

----------


## evulik

ok, so I read first chapter plus introduction and? I like it... to be more precise I love it hihi but on the other hand I am all to these things...  :Smile:  relationships, talking, nonsense, gossip etc etc... hmmm  :Wink:  relaxiiiiing after stress at work...

----------


## verybaddmom

i hear what you are saying Em, but i am going to read this book to the end. firstly because i have yet to fully participate in the book club, and with all my posts, its the least i could do. and secondly, because amuse says it is a good book, and if she says that, then im sure that there is something in there that is valuable. im going to find it. she says its there....um....As, where is it?

----------


## amuse

evulik, take heart. i will give it a 4th reading.

vbm, i just like how she wraps all the stories together, and describes the house, and how much stronger Elizabeth is than Lydia who though she's a bit of a namby-pamby character...won't spoil this.
i found Mr. Darcy sexy as hell because he's strong and silent, but has a soft side, liked Elizabeth's dad, maybe had better shut up to you all read further. have edited a few times already...
the third time i read the book was after finding this site. even bookmarked it. was supposed to study, et cetera, et cetera, but _P&P_ held me fast.
what a dear, old friend!

----------


## Meezha

What a wonderful book! I just finished reading it, and it has become one of my favorites! 
I bookmarked P&P here, too!

----------


## emily655321

Darcy was the one thing that got me through those movies.  :Wink:

----------


## evulik

well I am just at (in or or  :Confused:  ) chapter 5.... but Darcy seems to be extremely handsome... and besides, it's a challenge having strong men that end up as a weak ones ... if you know what I mean  :Brow:  

seriously, I am still in the beginning... but this books is great. I must admit that also because of its easy english... I do not have a lot of time to be playing around with dictionary, although I am trying... for example I still cannot get through xxx forgot the name  :Goof:   :Brickwall:  I guess it was Hard Times... and the writer was Salinger??? I am lost, will have to get to this subject later ...

----------


## ravana

At last I also got free and began to read it. Honestly one post of "most boring book" inspired me to read it. I just wanted to be sure how much "June book" was boring. But I was amazed by its easy-language,too. (I remember a hard language of O.Henry.) 
While I have no anything for discussion, I just engoy its easy-English.

----------


## Thyme

Lovely lovely book... I don't know how many times I've read Pride and Prejudice... hmm, probably about 5 or 6 times or so. It was also included in the comparative literature class that I took last year, but I'm sad to say that 75% of the class seemed to dislike it. They found it predictable and thought the characters were stereotypical. I somewhat agree, however the predictability adds to its charm and the stereotypes (mrs Bennet for example) provide plenty of good laughs. And to be honest, most books are predictable in one way or the other, nothing wrong with that. 
For those of you that can't relate to it because you find it outdated; it's true that the way of life is very different now from what it was during Jane Austen's time, but human follies remain the same. I am sure you have all met a Lydia or a mrs. Bennet sometime.  :Wink:

----------


## emily655321

Yep. Many. And I don't care to revisit them.  :Wink:

----------


## evulik

I suppose we still live at that time. considering mother whose main goal in life is to get her daughters married... to a handsome, clever, rich, gentleman, honest, never lying, with a car, job, pool and house.... MAN... reminds me of mine mother (between us sometimes it leads me to considering suicide  :Brickwall:  ) hihi great book

----------


## papayahed

hhhmmmmm...... kinda sounds like my mom too. Just finished the book, I really liked it.

----------


## evulik

everybody finished? I am moving slowly, too busy I guess  :Mad:  10 chapter is my present status... just finished about the event where Jane (or what is her name, I am losing name of characters easily hihi) is ill... just crossed my mind.. this book will be actual for ever... really... for example:

``She has nothing, in short, to recommend her, but being an excellent walker. I shall never forget her appearance this morning. She really looked almost wild.''

exactly the way people in the village talk about me.... (e have just 100 citizens, imagine the fun hihi) this is the same... I can try how much I want there will still be something bad... and also here... ladies had nothing better to do just to "speak about" others.... fun to read too boring to live  :Wink:  thanks 21st century  :Nod:

----------


## Sorcha

I first read P&P in year 5 and I loved it. It's my favourite classic.  :Biggrin:  I've read it like 10 times by now, and recently I got even more obssessed with it and forced my mum to buy me the 1995 BBC miniseries adaptation  :FRlol:  My Darcy's one of my all time favourite characters. Jane Austen writes with a dry, ironical wit which adds a lightness and brilliancy to this novel. Characters such as Mrs Bennet and Mr Collins are pure literary genius, and are an essential part of the social satire present throughout P&P.

----------


## EAP

Ah yes the book is very nice. But I find the whole scenario funny and the trying to match-up thing really resembles and reminds me of how a lot of mothers try to find husbands for their daughters in Pakistan. 

Sorcha -- You are a Juliet Marillier fan?  :Smile:

----------


## Sorcha

Yes. I love her books.  :Biggrin: . I have this obssession with reading fantasy.  :Tongue:  Have you read her books before?

----------


## EAP

Yup, I have read the Sevenwater's Triology and loved every part of it.  :Smile:

----------


## evulik

:Rage:   :Rage:   :Rage:  I do not have time to read it, I am still chap. 15. how long does it take to finish it? we are nearly in July... and I am still at the beg.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Okay, I wasn't going to read this book, but I changed my mind. I am still on like page 80, but I hope to have it done by the weekend. It isn't that bad, but I will keep my full opinions until I am done :P

----------


## evulik

ok, this makes two of us now... it is little difficult for me to read, cause I am moving. but I will do some reading this weekend.. 

you know what I noticed? there was the emphasis put on the officers - soldiers or whomever they might be... some sort of obsession by young ladies. This also remained the same, cause nowadays ladies are also attracted to "men-in-uniforms" (  :Brow:  ) so this book is pretty much about present time. with only one exception. It was "in" to speak like they did that time... and it is "in" to just think the way they were thinking that time. no matter how hard we might try, parents are always thinking about marrying their loving children....  :Nod:

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

I made it to like page 200 now, and as of right now I have no major complaints about the novel, which shocks me. I don't do the classical romance well. lol It is strange to see how far and how little we have come in roughly 200 years.

----------


## evulik

oh yep, tell me about it. my parents do not talk about nothing else than marrying me... and the sentence used yesterday "what about just to get engaged" brought me with smile to this book.... exactly the same... hihi as we see, values did not change and the dress is coming back again..

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Okay, I am done book now, now what?

----------


## verybaddmom

i believe that now would be a good time to give your opinion on the work, Kiwi. i must admit that i am still only half way through the book, as moving has kept me busy the last few weeks. however, now that i am mostly settled in our new home, i am ready to pick it up and burn off the rest. i have to say that i am not totally thrilled with the story, i am finding the women too fickle and the men just unrealistic, although that may be just a symptom of being disconnected with the social expectations of past eras. regardless, i will finish the darned thing. off i go!

----------


## papayahed

The only thing that comes to mind about the book was that it was a "charming " read.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

I agree with you VBM, the book just didn't seem realistic to me. I mean, are people really like that? I did like Elizabeth and Darcy, though, to some extent. They are quite different than the rest of the characters in the novel. I mean, some of the things Elizabeth says are shocking after reading the dull chatter of the other women in the book. I really don't know whether I liked the book or hated it.

----------


## evulik

believe me that that book is very realistic. those characters really live...I know some of them personally, only the names and the date of birth (at least I hope) changed hihi The reading is rather, well not really negative and not very positive... I mean I read books that I "ate" in few hours, or days... this one is taking me three weeks already... but as I was also moving as VBM (so how is it? mine is fine... not 100% settled, but bed is there hihi) it is understandable... I would like to finish it soon. and then I will give you my final opinion.

----------


## papayahed

I agree with Evulik, some of the characters in the book remind me of people I know.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

I meant unrealistic in more the sense that there is always a happy ending. Life is not that perfect

----------


## papayahed

You have a point there Kiwi, at least for the main characters. Mr Bennet, Charlotte, and Lydia all had crappy marriages.

----------


## hye young

(Hello, I'm new. I'm very much enjoying this site and wanted to join so I jumped right in but please understand my English. *not good at it* I wanted to post something and luckily I've read this book.)

I liked it.
Jane Austen definetely has talents that can see through people and she writes about essential issues with her own wit. 
Her characters are (somewhat) stereotype yet many readers like them and I think it's because we can find that there're somethings in common btw people of 18c and contemporaries.
For me, she's one of the few great women authors. Her other works: "Sense and Sensibilty"and "Emma" are also worth reading. And maybe it will be nice to appreciate these three books in movies. Since it's so much for visual, this time focusing on ladies genteel dresses and the like.
Thank you.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

> You have a point there Kiwi, at least for the main characters. Mr Bennet, Charlotte, and Lydia all had crappy marriages.


Yeah, you're right, but they had the potential for better marriages. All three of those marriages occured so as to have a marriage and not take the chance that another person wouldn't ask them. If another person would have, it probably would have been the "Cinderella" stories all over again. And, even though they were not the best marriages, they added character. Mr. Bennet and Mrs. Bennet had the discussions, Lydia had the scandal, and Charlotte had the comfort of knowing she was taken care of. I suppose that Austen wanted to add realistic views to the world, amidst her fairy tale endings.

----------


## hye young

Austen's tone wasn't harsh to deflate the pompous, it exudes naturally by the characters conversation. But we can't help but accepting that there's historical boundary(after all, good marriage is the only way women can be happy and something like that) even for Austen who awares of that limit. 

(am I going the right direction? please let me know if i'm off track.)

Thank you.

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Oh, I am perfectly aware of what the times were like when she was writing, and I know that it will make an impact in the novel, but at the same time you see these marriages that seem more than perfect and are very predictable. I knew while reading that novel that Darcy would end up with Elizabeth and Jane would end up with Bingley. For that matter, Lydia ending up with the officer (name slipped my memory) didn't really surprise me either. I think I am trying to point out how predictible this book is and going way off topic. lol Sorry

----------


## evulik

yes but that is caused because times in our past were in fact predictable. and thinking about it now, I can predict how I end also...  :Smile:  I mean in one way or another we always know how it ends. only sometimes we do not think about it and thus it is lost in our thoughts...no?
to the book, to me it was predictable, but that was not the main idea of the book. I am still reading it. But I suppose that Austen wanted to show the "fight" with pride and prejudice that was that time so apparent. of course we can feel at the beginning how this fight ends up, possibly austen wanted to show the possibility that there is a chance to win over pride and prejudice.

----------


## verybaddmom

has anyone here seen the adaptation with colin firth? i have borrowed it from my bf's mom and am going to try and watch it tonight.

----------


## papayahed

VBM: I have seen that adaptation and have become a big Colin Firth fan because of it.  :Banana:   :Wink:  

I think this book suffers from the "Casablanca Syndrome". In its time it probably wasn't as predictable or obvious, just like Casablanca. But as time has passed other people have copied, used the same themes, etc... to make it more predictable. The first time i saw Casablanca i couldn't believe how cheesy it was, using those old cliches..... Then it hit me that those cheesy cliches originated from that movies. DOH!!  :Blush:

----------


## evulik

oh well, I think it was meant to be predictable and easy so that we could see the characters of people and somehow get into the scene. no? but for example, part where Darcy helped Lydia (that's where I am) is a big surprise to me. wasn't it to you also?

----------


## papayahed

What surprised me was that Catherine deBerge went to visit Elizabeth. I'm curious to know how she found out about the suppossed engagement?

----------


## evulik

I assume that it was Mr. Darcy who made it clear to Catherine. I can imagine her face when she heard of it for the first time  :Biggrin:

----------


## verybaddmom

i actually thought not, about darcy telling catherine....maybe i am confused but i thought he seemed as surprised as elizabeth that she knew. i figured perhaps the sister of bingley, as she was the malicious sort, and must have known what was going on. the thing was that few people were aware of the relationship that was developing between lizzie and darcy, so there are only a few suspects. i dont think darcy's sister had it in her to tell anyone, she was too much the meek type to stick her nose in like that. 
maybe i am on the wrong track completely? 
and for some reason the whole thing about appearances bothered the heck out of me. i think that is why i dont care so much for the "victorian society' type novels. sort of like the theme througout "the importance of being earnest" in that it is much more important how things LOOK or appear to be rather than how things actually ARE. i just have a hard time wrapping my head around that shallow attitude. perhaps i am just too liberal and modern to understand it, but when i see that type of thing displayed even now, it just grates my a$$ to the bone.

----------


## evulik

well, VBM I guess you are right. Thinking about it for the second time, Darcy did not seem to be the type of man who would be running around with his feelings...

----------


## nome1486

In answer to papayahed's question, I believe that Lady Catherine originally heard about the supposed engagement through Mr. Collins, who says in his letter to Elizabeth that he had mentioned it to Lady Catherine. Elizabeth supposes that he had gotten the rumor from the Lucases: "she recollected that his being the intimate friend of Bingley, and her being the sister of Jane, was enough, at a time when the expectation of one wedding, made everybody eager for another, to supply the idea." No one knew anything for certain, but the rumor grew nonetheless.

In reply to vbm, the whole thing about appearances is part of the big picture of what I LOVE about this book: it's universal. People still judge on appearances, and this novel lets us know that things were like that back then, too. Jane Austen's real purpose with this book, in my opinion, is a social commentary on how foolish it is to judge on first impressions, because Elizabeth's first impressions turn out to be all wrong. The fact that this book is such an apt social satire and has such a remarkable heroine as Elizabeth Bennet, yet was written in the early 19th century, makes this book extraordinary to me.

----------


## Lizzie

I´m a big fan of Jane Austen's novels. Perhaps it is so because i'm a romantic and I always like happy endings. But thats not the sole reason. In "Pride and Prejudice" with Elizabeth Bennet's character Jane Austen shows the reader a strond-willed, determinated woman and I have to say that in the end she is rewarded for her integrety, she falls in love and has a 2nd chance with the proud Mr Darcy despite of everyone else, dispite of her own loud, indiscret family, for love.
There are many passages where this character can be seen in its esplendor, capable of sustaining a conversation, demonstrate and elaborate an opinion, as a full member of society -- whitch women weren't! She could be a man amoung men and a opinionated woman among women.
One of the passages of the book I find te most feminist its when she categoracly desmisses Mr Darcy and tells him there's no chance she'll marry him. 
It´s a great book that I never get tired of reading again and again, And it still marvels me every time!
Liz

----------


## Lizzie

The 1st time i wrote I still haden't read all the other opinions so, I hope no one will mind if I "speak" again.
in the 19th century a women's only accepted ocupation consisted in being someone's wife. Society didn't aproved, for instance, that a women would write; the ones who did it didn't sign their work or used man's names if they wanted to be published. So, if you didn't get married you would be dependent of other family members and their's generosity; that´s why a comfortable marriage like the one Charlotte had was better than no marriage at all.
Pride and Prejudice is about Elizabeth Bennet's and Mr Darcy's realisation that both are proud and have been acting under prejudicious asumpsions and first impressions ( "First Impressions" was Austen´s 1st name for PP, later on she changed it to the name the world now knows ), that in that matter neither was innocent. 
When Lizzie reads her aunt's letter were she revels everything Mr Darcy did for the sake of her family after the way she rejected him before, helping Lydia and restauring a little her family name, she crys and confesses to her sister Jane how unfair, proud, she had been with Mr Darcy. 
Her self-estime was offended on the moment when, at the begining of the book, she heard Mr Darcy's remarke to Mr Bingle about her; from his behaviour that night she formed her bad opinion of him that his reclusive character didn´t help to correct. On the other hand, Mr Darcy was just childly reactin to his atraction for her.He liked her from the moment he saw and like a child wouid do he shown indiference and dislike, quite the opposite of his true feelings. He says so -- very badly!-- when he finally proposes to her.

Liz

----------


## caspian

It's first work of Jane Austen I've ever read. First six chapter took me a week to read it but the rest of novel took me just two days. It was so interesting. I can't wait to read her other works. 

She could open women's characters very well. Mr.Bennet and mr.Collins is too well done. wahat about mr. Bingley and mr.Darcy I'm not so sure. Is there anyone like them in real? 

There's so much truth in this part:
"It may perhaps be pleasant,'' replied Charlotte, ``to be able to impose on the public in such a case; but it is sometimes a disadvantage to be so very guarded. If a woman conceals her affection with the same skill from the object of it, she may lose the opportunity of fixing him; and it will then be but poor consolation to believe the world equally in the dark. There is so much of gratitude or vanity in almost every attachment, that it is not safe to leave any to itself. We can all begin freely -- a slight preference is natural enough; but there are very few of us who have heart enough to be really in love without encouragement. Bingley likes your sister undoubtedly; but he may never do more than like her, if she does not help him on.''

But should we really act like that? - In nine cases out of ten, a woman had better shew more affection than she feels.

----------


## amuse

hm. i never thought of it like that - showing more affection than one feels. why do you say that?

and Welcome to the forum!!!  :Smile:

----------


## caspian

Oh, thanks. 

Actually it's part of Charlotte's speech. Sorry, it slipped away: "We can all begin freely -- a slight preference is natural enough; but there are very few of us who have heart enough to be really in love without encouragement. In nine cases out of ten, a woman had better shew more affection than she feels. Bingley likes your sister undoubtedly; but he may never do more than like her, if she does not help him on.''

----------


## caspian

Oh, thanks. 

Actually it's part of Charlotte's speech. Sorry, it slipped away: "We can all begin freely -- a slight preference is natural enough; but there are very few of us who have heart enough to be really in love without encouragement. In nine cases out of ten, a woman had better shew more affection than she feels.  Bingley likes your sister undoubtedly; but he may never do more than like her, if she does not help him on.''

----------


## evulik

that is very interesting, thinking about it you are right. but one must admit that in 10 cases out of ten, (ok 9 cases out of ten) even men need encouragement. I guess this is something deep in us and it was there even years ago... austen saw it...

----------


## shortysweetp

Jane Austen is one of my favorite authors EVER! I first read Pride and Prejudice in high school and now own every one of her books except northanger abby which I haven't read yet.

----------


## Adelheid

I enjoyed reading Pride and Prejudice very much, and I think it's Austen's greatest work, and I've read all her novels.

----------


## Darcy101

cannot believe how many people dislike this book, i have always loved it and have read it several times. It was p&p that encouraged me to try reading classics in the first place and it has opened up a whole new world.

----------


## LMK

I enjoyed reading Pride and Prejudice. Although, there were several predictable elements, I liked it when I first read it and I like it now after I've re-read it. 

"Laugh as much as you choose, but you will not laugh me out of my opinion."

----------


## Freelancerworky

l like this book.
Ti's very interesting and easy to read.
I recommend it to your !  :Smile:

----------


## Serena03

It is a charmingly written book if you are into these sort of stories, I unfortunately did not find it to be a real page turner and had a little difficulty attentively hanging on to the story line. I am hoping _Sense and Sensibility_ will be better.

----------


## Feddie

Pride and Prejudice is an amazing book by an amazing author. It was the book that opened up the world of classic literature for me; if it weren't for P&P, I would never have discovered the Brontes, Walter Scott, Alexandre Dumas, Henry James, George Eliot, Herman Hesse - the list goes on. I really don't understand how people can't like it! I suppose I am a hopeless romantic, but even so, I wouldn't describe it as a sappy rom-com. Truly one of the greatest novels I ever have and ever will read.

----------


## mrphantuan

i actually thought not, about darcy telling catherine....maybe i am confused but i thought he seemed as surprised as elizabeth that she knew. i figured perhaps the sister of bingley, as she was the malicious sort, and must have known what was going on. the thing was that few people were aware of the relationship that was developing between lizzie and darcy, so there are only a few suspects. i dont think darcy's sister had it in her to tell anyone, she was too much the meek type to stick her nose in like that.
maybe i am on the wrong track completely?
and for some reason the whole thing about appearances bothered the heck out of me. i think that is why i dont care so much for the "victorian society' type novels. sort of like the theme througout "the importance of being earnest" in that it is much more important how things LOOK or appear to be rather than how things actually ARE. i just have a hard time wrapping my head around that shallow attitude. perhaps i am just too liberal and modern to understand it, but when i see that type of thing displayed even now, it just grates my a$$ to the bone. 

______________________
Let's go
Du hoc|tu van du hoc|
Hoc bong du hoc
Du hoc singapore

----------


## LadyGodiva

Oh my preciousss, i just love it and capable to read one and one more time

----------


## faria2159

this book is nice.thanks for that.

----------

